# Is this OB, or Non-OB ultrasound?



## dcrossman (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey guys!

I'm stuck on this one.  We have a pt that my provider did an ultrasound on.   The U/S report says: Singleton pregnancy. Number of gestational sacs:1.  Impression: a gestational sac is visualized, greatest diameter 34 mm.  This is consistant with a seven week, four day gestation.  There is no yolk sac identified nor is there a fetal pole identifed. When I asked for clarification, DR said that she hasn't had a miscarriage, _yet_.  So now I'm wondering, do I code this as an OB U/S or is it a Non-OB U/S?  He has indicated Non-ob Transvaginal.  I saw it and hesitated so that is why I am asking you all.  What do you think?

In a way I am thinking it could be 76817 because she was/is pregnant it just isn't viable.
But 76830 also makes sense since there is no viable pregnancy... 
Help!


----------



## roeslerje (Jun 7, 2012)

I code these situations as OB, because the patient came in for an OB ultrasound.  A nonviable pregnancy is still a pregnancy.


----------



## tmlbwells (Jun 22, 2012)

As long as the patient is pregnant by any kind of validation, it must be coded as an pregnancy ultrasound.


----------

